# Fishing Reel Hard- rig trip 3-20/3-21



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

First trip of the year. It was my middle son's 14th bday so myself, him, my oldest son and 2 of their buddies and one of my buddies left out of Grand Lagoon at 9 pm headed towards the petronious via Perdido pass. Got there about 3:30am. Steady blackfin bite till sunrise. There were a few small sharks that got after us but nothing major. Put out the outriggers at daylight and trolled with no success. Went over to mp255 and wrestled some AJ's. If we were keeping score they won cause we lost more than we landed. picked up another AJ at mp 254 then struck a trot back towards Pensacola Pass at 1130 am. Back at dock by 330pm. Good times. Final count 18bft, 3 small AJ's. The picture of the 3 of us is me and my two sons. The oldest is about to graduate high school. We are coming down next week for spring break and my son is bringing 4 of his buddies that are graduating. Im the chaperone.:thumbup: CAn't wait!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like an awesome day to me, thx for sharing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a good birthday trip to me. Thanks for the report.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the supervising shot with the beer in hand and words of encouragement for the lad.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet!


----------

